# kdm non si avvia

## fbcyborg

Anche se XDM è nel runlevel di default il KDM non parte.

ho fatto 

```
rc-update add xdm default
```

Però se faccio 

```

/etc/init.d/xdm stop

/etc/init.d/xdm start

```

 il kdm parte regolarmente.

Ho come l'impressione che il servizio xdm, invece di partire per ultimo, parta troppo presto e quindi succede questa cosa.

Come faccio a stabilire che kdm dev'essere l'ultimo servizio che deve avviarsi nella fase di boot?

EDIT: non è un problema di "ultimo servizio". Purtroppo sembra che lo script non funzioni solo in fase di boot. Ogni volta devo quindi dare un bel:

```
/etc/init.d/xdm restart
```

 dopo essermi loggato (ovvio) e posso così fruire del login manager.

----------

## gamberetto

Ciao, per sapere se ci sono errori di X posta l'output di 

```
# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

 dato subito dopo il boot (quando kdm non si avvia)

----------

## fbcyborg

Premetto che stavo seguendo questo howto, ma poi ho abbandonato perchè non mi funzionava, nonostante in passato fosse tutto OK.

Posto solo le ultime righe.. dalla 831 alla 860:

```
(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(**) Option "AlwaysCore"

(**) TouchPad: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

(**) Generic Mouse: Device: "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Generic Mouse: Protocol: "ImPS/2"

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Generic Mouse: always reports core events

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Generic Mouse: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

(**) Generic Mouse: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Generic Mouse: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Generic Mouse: Buttons: 9

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Mouse" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "TouchPad" (type: MOUSE)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Generic Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)

Synaptics DeviceInit called

SynapticsCtrl called.

Synaptics DeviceOn called

(--) TouchPad auto-dev sets device to /dev/input/event2

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event2"

(--) TouchPad touchpad found

(II) Generic Mouse: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!

Fatal server error:

could not open default font 'fixed'
```

----------

## gamberetto

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Premetto che stavo seguendo questo howto, ma poi ho abbandonato perchè non mi funzionava, nonostante in passato fosse tutto OK.
> 
> Posto solo le ultime righe.. dalla 831 alla 860:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Link a misteriosa pagina trovata non so come!!!

40 mila e 300 links credo che ti bastino...   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

La pagina misteriosa trovata non so come, non mi è stata di grande aiuto.

Il risultato più significativo che ho trovato è stato questo.

Intanto non so cosa sia Cygwin, e mi sa tanto di roba winsozziana. Poi vedo che parla di setup.exe... Boh!

In ogni caso, del punto 1 non saprei che fare, il pacchetto xorg-x11-fnts non esiste nel portage.

Nel frattempo mi è venuta in mente una cosa però.. provo a installare xfs.

Comunque il fatto che prima (appena finita l'installazione di kde) funzionava è strano. Comunque ho installato Xorg e Kde modulari.

Addirittura ha funzionato anche senza il pacchetto Kdm installato (che in teoria già dovrebbe essere in kde, ed infatti funzionava).

EDIT: niente da fare.. non si avvia. E il log è sempre lo stesso.

----------

## gamberetto

non so se questo può essere utile

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/FAQErrorMessages#head-a570197d15005a2c71cbb5e565114e2c04a573a3

ti posto anche la mia sezione dei font in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/local/share/fonts/truetype/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
```

PS: purtroppo non ho la soluzione... ho cercato un po', ma oltre a questo non posso fare nulla. Spero che qualcuno ti venga in soccorso.   :Wink: 

----------

## knefas

Prova a controllare in xorg.conf la sezione dei font, e magari guarda se c'e' qualcosa in /var/log/xdm.log

----------

## fbcyborg

Dunque... 

intanto la cartella /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts non c'era e anche se l'ho creata non si è risolto nulla ovviamente.

Ecco il log di xdm (penso che sia questo il più indicativo fra i due log, e quello che vedo mi lascia sorpreso):

```
X Window System Version 7.0.0

Release Date: 21 December 2005

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 7.0

Build Operating System:Linux 2.6.17-gentoo-r2-skas3-v9-pre9 i686

Current Operating System: Linux FlaGentooNb 2.6.16-gentoo-r13-skas3-v9-pre9 #2 PREEMPT Sat Jul 22 12:20:41 CEST 2006 i686

Build Date: 20 July 2006

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jul 22 14:57:21 2006

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

xdm error (pid 8520): Display :0 is being disabled

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.

```

Com'è possibile che sia disabilitato il display 0!!!! ???

Ripeto, alla fine la sessione grafica parte.. quindi è solo un problema che si presenta al boot e basta.

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho fatto una prova per vedere se il file xdm.log venisse scritto, a causa di questo problema che sto riscontrando, ad ogni avvio.

In realtà questo non avviene, E quello che ho postato nel messaggio precedente, chissà quando sarà stato scritto. Non so, forse "Sat Jul 22 14:57:21 2006"..

Comunque questi xorg 7 e kde modulari mi stanno dando un sacco di rogne. Menomale che sono pacchetti stabili.

----------

## wildancer

Hemm... Succede anche a me con gdm, solo che... provato a fare ctrl+alt+f7? a me da gdm bello e funzionante!! praticamnete non switcha in automatico da tty1 al display 0.... chissà che succede...

----------

